# Whats your favorit scotch, rye, whisky or burbon.



## canadianbacon (Jan 21, 2014)

Whats your favorit brand? i decided to pick up a bottle of johnie walker double black. Its greatt


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jan 22, 2014)

Scotch -  tried a BenRiach Dark Rum finish and Madeira finish that were both excellent, Laphroaig special edition was excellent but only for real men that like that peaty and smokey finish Balvenie is good.  I tend to stick with single malts.

Favorite Bourbon is Bookers....


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 22, 2014)

For a good cheap bottle, White Horse has never let me down. It's made by Lagavulin and is one of the best blended whiskies I've ever had. And it's right around $20 for the 1.75l bottle. If I'm celebrating or happen to be rather flush at any given moment,  Aberlour A'bunadh is a nice treat.

And for a little trivia, the Gaelic word for whisky, Uisge Beatha, literally translated means "Water of Life". Those folks take their whisky seriously!


----------



## ristau5741 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was hoping to get me a bottle of Macallan Imperiale "M",  LOL, or maybe a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20-year-old bourbon, if I can't find the Macallan. 

Seriously for a flavored Bourbon ( which I never thought I'd like) the Jim Beam Red Stag Black Cherry  is my go to for shots these days.


----------



## dougmays (Jan 23, 2014)

I"m a bourbon guy but also dabble in scotch.

Bourbon - Bulliet Regular or Rye

Scotch - Aberlour

Holiday Treat - Jim Beam's Hard Cider was very good. Very good taste which is dangerous given the percentage of alcohol haha


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 23, 2014)

Bourbon-

Elijah Craig

Woodford Reserve

Angel's Envy

I live in Cincinnati, right across the OH river from Kentucky.  Bourbon country around here!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh yeah Laphroaig is my all time favorite--just can't afford it all that often

Gary


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jan 23, 2014)

Scotch-Laphroaig

            Glenmorangie

            Balvenie Double Wood

          not necessarily in that order

            and for the cheap Famous Grouse

Bourbon-Blanton's (favorite)

               Woodford Reserve

                Basil Hayden

                Eagle Rare

                Elijah Craig

Rye- r1 is really the only one I have liked so far but have not tried that many

Really want to try the Angel's Envy but can't find it around here


----------



## canadianbacon (Jan 23, 2014)

Red stag is good. Abit to sweet for me straight tho


----------



## flash (Jan 23, 2014)

Scotch  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 How can you drink that stuff.

Whisky.......lately either Wiser's Deluxe or FIREBALL


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a buddy with Hispanic ancestry who I figured would be into Anejo tequilas like me.  Nope, he's a scotch drinker and he's done his best to get me to explore scotches like I have tequilas.  I've tried several like Glenlivet 12 (unremarkable and a little too peaty for me), Glenfiddich 12 (yummy), and Glenmorangie Original 10 (my favorite).  I even had the opportunity recently to taste a Highland Park 18 when one of my daughters received a bottle as an engagement present.  My scotch palate is not developed enough to appreciate the pricey HP 18. Hers isn't either but they are enjoying it properly neat or on the rocks. 

If given the choice between a bourbon or scotch, I'd take the bourbon first, then chase it with the scotch!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 23, 2014)

Crown Royal is my go to whiskey....

But, my dad makes some KILLER whiskey and it's perfectly legal...

He has access to white oak barrels that are 4.6 gallons in size and are pre-burned on the inside.  A friend of his owns a winery and they age wine in the barrels.\

So, the old man gets one of these barrels about once a month and does the following:

2 gallons of everclear

2 gallons of water

pour into barrel

insert bung

roll around and shake a lot

Store in a cool place for at least 2 years and rotate 180 degrees each month

GOOD STUFF!!!  As of last weekend he had 11 barrels in the barn aging...  I asked if he could leave them to me in the will!

Charlie


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm more of a Bourbon guy and you can't go wrong with Makers Mark.  For Christmas my wife got me a bottle of Widow Jane which is also very good.


----------



## stlstyle (Jan 23, 2014)

Nobody's said buffalo trace.  Great bourbon for the $$$.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 23, 2014)

Scotch: I like Dalwhinnie 15 year old, and Springbank 15 yr.

Bourbon: Maker's Mark is my go-to, but I also like Blanton's, Woodford Reserve, and Knob Creek.

Rye: The best I've tried is Rittenhouse Rye 100 proof. So smooth, you'd never know.  Old Tahoe is pretty good, too.


----------



## 1finder (Jan 24, 2014)

"purification through bourbon"

Bourbon is the magic elixir...
Makers Mark (proud card carrying ambassador)
Bookers
Woodford 
X2 on the Buffalo trace, very smooth for the money and one of oldest distilleries in America.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 24, 2014)

Below is a picture of one of my Christmas presents.  Here's the backstory.

Just before Christmas my wife and I were grocery shopping and I turned down the booze isle just to see what was on sale.  I like to pick up Irish Creams for coffee but only when they are cheap.  My wife starts saying "Honey, we don't need any more alcohol.  We're not drinking what we have and you know you're probably going to get a bottle of Makers for Christmas from your team.  Come on, let's go check out and......" She stopped talking the instant she spied the sweatered bottle of Makers.  She reached out, grabbed it off the shelf, handed it to me and said "That's so CUTE!!!!  Buy this!!"

I smiled all the way to the register.













Makers Christmas 002.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 24, 2014


----------



## chesapeakesmoke (Jan 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> Scotch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL scotch have never mixed well with me, my wife is making Fireball Jello Cup Cakes tonight

Fireball Jello Shot Cupcakes
Yield: 30 jello shots
Ingredients:
for the fireball jello shots:

1-1/3 cup ginger ale...
2 envelopes plain gelatin
2/3 cup Fireball whisky
Few drops red food coloring

for the fireball buttercream:

1/2 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 tbsp Fireball whisky
1-1/2 cups powdered sugar
Pinch of salt

Directions:
for the fireball jello shots:

Lightly spray mold with non-stick spray and wipe excess off with a paper towel.

Pour the ginger ale into a medium saucepan and sprinkle the gelatin on top. Allow the gelatin to soak for 2-3 minutes, then begin to heat on low, stirring constantly until gelatin is fully dissolved (about 5 minutes).

Remove saucepan from heat and stir in the whisky and a few drops of red food coloring. Pour into molds and chill for several hours, or until set.

for the fireball buttercream:

In the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the butter on medium-high speed until light and fluffy, 2-3 minutes. Reduce the speed and add the whisky, powdered sugar, and salt. Increase the speed back to medium-high and mix until creamy and smooth. Transfer frosting to a piping bag and decorate each jello shot with a swirl, adding sprinkles if desired. Store jello shots in the fridge until ready to serve.

Buttercream recipe adapted from The Dollop Book of FrostingSee More


----------



## canadianbacon (Jan 24, 2014)

I just bought a bottle of Glenfiddich 12 yr because it came with free whisky stones and its pretty good stuff. Sipping it right now.


----------



## lsquared (Jan 24, 2014)

My favorite isley scotch is Ardbeg.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 25, 2014)

Jack Daniels single barrel, no ice room temp. Good for the soul.


----------



## texaxe (Jan 25, 2014)

Tomintoul single malt scotch or Johnny Walker black.  My son had me try Crown Royal (think it was XR) recently that was pretty awesome. life is good when you are sipping on one of these in front of a roaring fire when it's cold outside.


----------



## flash (Jan 25, 2014)

ChesapeakeSmoke said:


> LOL scotch have never mixed well with me, my wife is making Fireball Jello Cup Cakes tonight
> 
> Fireball Jello Shot Cupcakes
> Yield: 30 jello shots
> ...


LOL and here I thought I was creative with putting it with Hard Apple Cider for Summer drinks and the best for Winter time, add a shot to Evan Williams Egg Nog. I never did drink Egg Nog. I do now


----------



## tysmoke (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm sticking to my guns and going jack daniels!


----------



## lemans (Jan 26, 2014)

Lagavulin single malt for the guy!!!


----------



## coast2coast (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## lemans (Jan 26, 2014)

What is it?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bookers 128 proof bourbon. I've had it; expensive, and a little hot for my tastes. But no doubts about the quality.


----------



## tc fish bum (Jan 26, 2014)

in this order oban, glenfiddich, angels envy,knob creek, red breast


----------



## dougmays (Jan 27, 2014)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Crown Royal is my go to whiskey....
> 
> But, my dad makes some KILLER whiskey and it's perfectly legal...
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome! Can he reuse the barrels a few times? Don't suppose i could get my hands on a couple of those barrels? :)


----------



## xsists (Jan 27, 2014)

Bourbon - Buffalo Trace (unfortunately I can't find it around by me anymore) and Bookers

Rye - Bulleit Rye

Scotch - Balvenie Carribean Cask


----------



## cooch357 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wild Turkey American Honey is by far the best. I put it in the freezer and just sip on it.


----------



## dennis waters (Jan 29, 2014)

Jack Black in a square bottle so it does not roll around!


----------



## zimmernole (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm an old #7 and ice kind of guy. Jack on the rocks, I've never had an issue getting it at any bar, all around the world. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bourbon- Knob creek, and as of lately Angels Envy (aged in rum barrels, a bit sweet and "vanilla-y")

Scotch- McCallan 18 may be the my favorite, but the Lagavulin is also good for a different taste. To me it = liquid campfire

Whiskey- Crown


----------



## bjake2001 (Jan 30, 2014)

You're going to make me pick a favorite??? 













IMG_3100.JPG



__ bjake2001
__ Jan 30, 2014






For a quick anytime drink, I can't pass up Jack Daniels Black Label.  To put some hair on the chest - Benriach 1994 Unchillfiltered.  Can't beat the peat!


----------



## dennis waters (Jan 30, 2014)

had a couple of those last night and dreamed well


----------



## humdinger (Jan 30, 2014)

Parties with my family have always been a war between Jack and Crown (ironically it's the only kind of war where both sides always win!). My brother is a big crown fan and I am and JD single barrell guy, but in the end we drink whichever the other is pouring; no complaints allowed!

Lately we have also been enjoying the Angels Envy and the new Crown Royal XO (not to be confused with the XR). The angels envy burns a bit on the way down, but the flavors imparted from being aged up to 6 years in charred white oak barrels and finished in ruby port wine casks is awesome. The Crown XO is a smoother, more shot-worthycrink than the original. It's worth the try if you can find it.

And I can't believe how good buffalo trace is for the price......


----------



## drakin (Jan 30, 2014)

Favorite whiskey is Davy Crocketts Salted Caramel Tennessee Whiskey...A must try!

Another favorite is Sam Adams Utopia....if you haven't tried it find someone that has some!!


----------



## ezsmoke (Jan 30, 2014)

Makers mark is my go too, but I also enjoy Woodford reserve, knobs creek, and Elijah craig


----------



## oldeboone (Feb 1, 2014)

Haven't drunk it for 40 years, don't even know if it's still available, but my vote goes to Old Overholt. Good Pennsylvania rye. Ernie


----------



## Victor (Feb 1, 2014)

I've had more than my share of Chivas, with just a touch of water.

Nowadays, I limit my intake to a couple of shots of just about any flavor of Ivanabitch Vodka, that is deep freeze cold. It's cheap, but it's good. I know, I turned into a sissy!

And, after many years, I'm still in pursuit of the perfect margarita. I'm not taking anyone's word for it; I'm gonna find out on my own!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 1, 2014)

Victor said:


> And, after many years, I'm still in pursuit of the perfect margarita. I'm not taking anyone's word for it; I'm gonna find out on my own!


Don't want to hijack the thread so I'll send you a PM with a few ideas to add to your journey!  We're on the same path!


----------



## johnnie walker (Feb 1, 2014)

I like Johnnie Walker Black.


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Jamesons


----------



## smoke signal (Feb 1, 2014)

Not a big drinker but on occasion I do enjoy the smooth taste of The Glenlivet 18 yr old.  It is real pricey, but I don't need much.  Put it on the rocks on a cold day and it will warm the soul and relax the mind.  Only have it a few times a year but I ALWAYS know what I'm going for when it's that time.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 1, 2014)

Smoke Signal said:


> Not a big drinker but on occasion I do enjoy the smooth taste of The Glenlivet 18 yr old. It is real pricey, but I don't need much. Put it on the rocks on a cold day and it will warm the soul and relax the mind. Only have it a few times a year but I ALWAYS know what I'm going for when it's that time.


My ol' man told me "Always buy the expensive stuff.  You'll drink less and enjoy it more."  He was right, but I still look for bargains on the pricey stuff.


----------



## speaks (Feb 1, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> Parties with my family have always been a war between Jack and Crown (ironically it's the only kind of war where both sides always win!). My brother is a big crown fan and I am and JD single barrell guy, but in the end we drink whichever the other is pouring; no complaints allowed!
> 
> Lately we have also been enjoying the Angels Envy and the new Crown Royal XO (not to be confused with the XR). The angels envy burns a bit on the way down, but the flavors imparted from being aged up to 6 years in charred white oak barrels and finished in ruby port wine casks is awesome. The Crown XO is a smoother, more shot-worthycrink than the original. It's worth the try if you can find it.
> 
> And I can't believe how good buffalo trace is for the price......


 Crown XO shouldn't be mistaken with crown cask 16 since that what it replaced.


----------



## speaks (Feb 1, 2014)

Buffalo trace I love and its the same distillery they make pappy at. Favorite scotch is Macallan 18


----------



## humdinger (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks speaks. Yes that is what xo replaced. There was some talk on another thread about crown XR, and i didn't want folks to get the two confused.


----------



## wazzuqer (Feb 1, 2014)

For me it's:  bourbon. KnobCreek.  Whiskey: Pendleton. No scotch for this guy...


----------



## eman (Feb 3, 2014)

Tried the Beam signature series 12 yo . For the stupor bowl Damn fine bourbon.


----------



## bob frank (Feb 3, 2014)

Jim Beam Black Label 8yr old. I would put That up next to any of those twice ++ pricey Bourbons. Of course W.L. Weller- w/2 cubes is also nice. Oh Yeah, BlackBush.

My Grandpa said, "Bourbon is like Ice Cream, there's good and there's better.

My Grandma said, "Ice Cream is like Bourbon, there's good and there's better.

they both got along well.

And Grandma taught me "Life is to short for a bad cup of Coffee. If you don't smell it when you walk into a place-it might not be good.

Bob


----------



## dls1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Scotch was my drink of choice many years ago, but I kind of drifted away from spirits and went more into the wine direction. That said, a prime vendor of mine gave me a bottle of Macallan 30 year old this past Christmas, and oddly enough, another gave me a bottle of Talisker 18 year old. They're both outstanding in their own way, and comparing them to precious metals, one's like platinum, and the other is like gold. I think I'm back on the train.


----------



## palladini (Feb 3, 2014)

Amber Rum Only - whiskey makes me do things I could arrested for.


----------



## treym64 (Feb 4, 2014)

I like crown, crown maple, Jim beam maple , wild turkey , and they all taste good in my BBQ sauce.


----------



## vaquero01 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bourbon....Woodford reserve when the ducats are readily available. Buffalo Trace or Devils Cut when budgeting.

whisky....redbreast

Scotch....not for me. I was gifted with a bottle of Johnny Gold a couple years ago....turpentine to my unrefined taste buds.


----------



## flash (Feb 11, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My ol' man told me "Always buy the expensive stuff.  You'll drink less and enjoy it more."  He was right, but I still look for bargains on the pricey stuff.


 Or as a friend of mine put it, "Life is too short to drink cheap booze".


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2014)

My wife bought me a "whisky glass" and a bottle of Glenmorangie Lasanta scotch for Valentine's Day.  See picture below.  She was telling me things about drinking whisky she'd learned from the guy at the liquor store I'd never heard before.  The guy recommended I look online to see how to use the glass to best enjoy the whisky.  I smiled and thought "no way can a glass make that much difference."  I was wrong.  I haven't opened the bottle of Lasanta yet but I tasted flavors in the Glenmorangie Original, Van Winkle Special Reserve, and Makers Mark I'd never tasted before.  I've also never added water to whisky before but adding just a tiny bit made a favorably noticeable difference in aroma and taste, not huge but noticeable.

Glenmorangie is Gaelic for "Glen of Tranquility."  Good name.  After playing with the glass last evening, I was quite tranquil.













Whisky Glass.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 15, 2014


----------



## vaquero01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Dang fine woman ya got there partner. I do have a couple whisky stones, and a glass somewhere as well, but normally my "glass" tends to look more like this....













IMG_20140215_121414.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Feb 15, 2014






As far as your choice of drinks....may I recommend Redbreast. A fine, fine Irish Whisky. Your glass will thank you.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2014)

vaquero01 said:


> Dang fine woman ya got there partner. I do have a couple whisky stones, and a glass somewhere as well, but normally my "glass" tends to look more like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the complement for my wife!  After reading about Redbreast the 12 year just jumped on my shopping list!


----------



## lemans (Feb 15, 2014)

You know what is very tasty Grants..


----------



## bob frank (Feb 16, 2014)

As well My GrandMa said Life is too short for bad coffee. if you don't smell it when you walk into a place-it might not be good.


----------



## vaquero01 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thats kinda similar to what my gramma said as well...her version was "if you cant afford to drink what you like...you cant afford to drink"


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 17, 2014)

NIKeyBqVIy70uhqrawn8uW_ua-UGHg6GQ4mXSNDjkT8=w169-h



__ africanmeat
__ Feb 17, 2014


----------



## el cicada (Mar 11, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My wife bought me a "whisky glass" and a bottle of Glenmorangie Lasanta scotch for Valentine's Day.  See picture below.  She was telling me things about drinking whisky she'd learned from the guy at the liquor store I'd never heard before.  The guy recommended I look online to see how to use the glass to best enjoy the whisky.  I smiled and thought "no way can a glass make that much difference."  I was wrong.  I haven't opened the bottle of Lasanta yet but I tasted flavors in the Glenmorangie Original, Van Winkle Special Reserve, and Makers Mark I'd never tasted before.  I've also never added water to whisky before but adding just a tiny bit made a favorably noticeable difference in aroma and taste, not huge but noticeable.
> 
> Glenmorangie is Gaelic for "Glen of Tranquility."  Good name.  After playing with the glass last evening, I was quite tranquil.
> 
> ...


I've been doing a lot of reading about whiskey and whisky lately and almost every single one recommends using a glass like the one pictured here. I've been meaning to grab one for myself! 

I also plan on purchasing some Glenmorangie. As a bourbon drinker (Blantons, Maker's Mark, Angel's Envy), I've read that Glenmorangie would be a best first step into the single malt scotch realm. Looking forward to the experience.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 11, 2014)

El Cicada said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading about whiskey and whisky lately and almost every single one recommends using a glass like the one pictured here. I've been meaning to grab one for myself!
> 
> I also plan on purchasing some Glenmorangie. As a bourbon drinker (Blantons, Maker's Mark, Angel's Envy), I've read that Glenmorangie would be a best first step into the single malt scotch realm. Looking forward to the experience.


My two favorites from Glenmorangie are The Original and Quinta Ruben.  The Lasanta is good but I doubt I'll get it again.  The Quinta Ruben is amazing if you like sweeter whiskies.


----------



## el cicada (Mar 11, 2014)

> My two favorites from Glenmorangie are The Original and Quinta Ruben.  The Lasanta is good but I doubt I'll get it again.  The Quinta Ruben is amazing if you like sweeter whiskies.


Thanks for the recommendations! I'm thinking of starting with the Original and moving on from there. They should make a bourbon to scotch road map. I would follow it!


----------



## treym64 (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you ever soaked wood chips in beer wine or liqueur


----------



## el cicada (Mar 11, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> Have you ever soaked wood chips in beer wine or liqueur



When I first started smoking, I would soak apple chips in Beam. I can't say I never noticed the difference. Now I'd rather drink it than soak chips in it. Of course that's just my opinion. Some of the more tenured folk here may have differing ideas though.


----------



## treym64 (Mar 11, 2014)

I soaked oak chips in a wine before
Smelled pretty good


----------



## brandon91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I probably haven't tried my favorite yet, but I'm sure trying to. It's hard work!

 













IMG_0079.JPG



__ brandon91
__ Mar 14, 2014






Looks like I'm out, time for a liquor run.


----------



## smkrsanonymos (Mar 14, 2014)

Balvenie port wood. 21yrs


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

My favorite scotch is anything Laphroaig makes, though I tend to get the 10 yr-old most of the time, but currently have a bottle of the 10 yr-old, a bottle of 18 yr-old, and a bottle of their quarter cask, all of which are excellent. As far as bourbon, I like Maker's Mark.

As a funny bit of trivia, bourbon makers may only use their casks once. Then they have to sell them. The bulk of the bourbon barrels go to the scotch distilleries. Guess who buys all of Maker's Mark's barrels?

Laphroaig.


----------



## lemans (Jun 6, 2014)

Lagavulin now you are talking single malt


----------



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

I can drink Lagavulin. It's a good Islay scotch.


----------



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

Scotch:

Balvenie 12 yr double wood

Balvenie 21 yr port wood

Aberlour A'Bunadh (Cask strength)

Bourbon:

Buellit Bourbon and Rye

Angels Envy

Go To Cocktails:

Manhattan

Negroni

Boulevardier

Yummy stuff


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 7, 2014)

1. Elmer T. Lee 
2. Woodford Reserve
3. Buffalo Trace
4. Four Roses
5.  Elijah Craig, 12 year

All good bourbons camping out at my house


----------



## mj ryder (Jun 7, 2014)

Normally I like a good cognac ( Remy), but I have been drinking an awful lot of Crown Royal the past year or so.


----------



## flash (Jun 8, 2014)

MJ Ryder said:


> Normally I like a good cognac ( Remy), but I have been drinking an awful lot of Crown Royal the past year or so.


Then try some Wiser's Deluxe sometime. Cheaper and some feel just as good.


----------



## dandl93 (Jun 8, 2014)

Last weekend me and 2 friends killed a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue label I had not worth the price.I will stick with Chivas 18yr and a few cubes of ice.

Dan


----------



## mj ryder (Jun 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> Then try some Wiser's Deluxe sometime. Cheaper and some feel just as good.


Roger that, will have to do that. Thanks for the advise


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll let my screen name speak for me ...


----------



## brandon91 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jack is good for what it is and the price, I don't get why people rag on it.


----------



## takeoutgetdirty (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a Jim Beam drinker. Really enjoy the 7 year, especially on the rocks. Defiant is good. . It is a small distillery in North Carolina that makes a great Whisky that goes good on the rocks.


----------



## edward36 (Jun 12, 2014)

My all times favorite is Scottish single malt. Namely - Glenmorangie. They have the "extra matured" series, and I especially enjoy the Quinta Ruban, extra matured in port casks. Very smooth, with chocolate hints, and a treat indeed.

Another single malt I got addicted to lately is the Ardbeg. This one comes from Islay, where the soil is very rich with peat, and their whiskey is very smoky and has an absolutely unique taste, that goes damn well with smoked meat :)


----------



## bowtech (Jun 12, 2014)

My go to is Crown Royal, but I will try anything. Lately I have been sipping on the Apple Pie Shine. I like trying the different whiskeys from the Texas distillers. Rebeccas Creek is some pretty good sipping. Always straight up, no water, no ice.

I keep my whiskey in the freezer at -5 degrees.


----------



## red dog (Jul 31, 2014)

George Dickel No 12.


----------



## seenred (Jul 31, 2014)

I've always been a Jim Beam Bourbon man...I prefer the 7 year old, but any Jim will do...

Red


----------



## brandon91 (Aug 4, 2014)

Currently working on some Larceny and Knob Creek Single Barrel, really good especially for their price points.


----------



## robitaillere2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jack Daniel's for mixing.
Woodford Reserve for sipping.

Reservoir (Richmond, VA) for some spice.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 18, 2014)

Tangle Ridge 10 year old blended Canadian whiskey. You've got to try it. Super deal for the money. I can't believe it isn't more popular. My local liquor store special ordered it for somebody, and I noticed it when I was restocking my bar after an extended visit by my brother-in-law and sister-in-law, and gave it a try. Straight, on the rocks or mixed, it works however you like it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Well , when I was drinking , my choice was a good Rum (Bacardi ) , but of the choices given , I'd go with Jack Daniels Black Label . But every time I indulged in that brand I would get into deep trouble 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My drin of choice now is Coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .l


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not much of a bourbon drinker but Maker's is tasty now and then.

Not a fan of rye at all

My favorite whisky is Benromach Cask Strength or Benromach 2003 Origins 4 (aged in Port barrels). The 2003 is getting scarce to find but man it's good, especially if you like sweet and peat in the same bottle.


----------



## flash (Sep 13, 2014)

Wisers 921619.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 13, 2014


----------



## daniels (Sep 13, 2014)

Wild Turkey 101, preferably in a clean glass. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Makers Mark seems to be popular here but I won't drink it.  It smells like a rising loaf of bread dough (Since it's a wheated bourbon this makes sense.) and it seems so weak/thin and lacking in character.  To each his/her own.

Someone mentioned Bacardi.  Try some Myers's Rum.  It makes Bacardi seem like your drinking rubbing alcohol.


----------



## kentuckycal (Sep 14, 2014)

Favorite bourbon - Elijah Craig Single Barrel, but of the stuff I get free I prefer Knob Creek for sipping straight and Basil Hayden for making Old Fashioneds.

Favorite scotch - Laphroaig.

I also love JD but it's neither a scotch nor a bourbon.


----------



## takeoutgetdirty (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim Beam makes a Booker Noe (130proof) that is great. Have to be careful because it is smooth for the proof that it is.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 14, 2014)

Crown Royal ,yum yum


----------



## edward36 (Sep 14, 2014)

I will stick to Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, or the Auchentoshan Triple Wood :)

Love those highland singles... The Quinta Ruban has a finish in port casks, and the Auchentoshan is just very special.

Ed


----------



## thecheese (Sep 15, 2014)

Funny that so many of us like the Laphroaig... There's something about it's smoky, peaty flavor that I just adore.  Anything from the Laphroaig family is fine with me.

Other than that one, I'm good for most any of the Islay single-malts, with the exception of Talisker, which is too aggressive for me.

As far as bourbon goes, I'm Old School: I. W. Harper or nothing.

Which usually means 'nothing' since they stopped making Harper's more than 20 years ago.


----------



## radioyaz (Sep 16, 2014)

IMHO. Bourbon and Rye

Bulleit makes a great Bourbon and Rye. Their bourbon has a high rye content which i like a lot. Two Fingers...two ice cubes and a good cigar = Awesome way to end the day!

Blanton's

Buffalo Trace

I had some High West Double Rye this past weekend and it was really good, too.

The Bulleit 10 yr is OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## 12bar (Sep 16, 2014)

Scotch = Royal Salute when I can afford it or special occasions, Pinch for the cabinet.

Whiskey = Makers Mark


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 16, 2014)

Does Jim beam small batch fit the brief. 
Love it. But don't love the price tag lol


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw someone already mentioned it but Glenmorangie is my go to Scotch.  If you can pay a few extra dollars get their 18 year old.  It is the most reasonable 18 year old scotch I've seen and more than worth the money.  They also have one aged in Port wine barrels which is pretty nice.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 17, 2014)

My favorite is Rowans creek Kentucky bourban whiskey. Has been aged in charred oak barrels these are hand crafted. I recently used it in the slaughter house spritz recipe for my spatchcock chicken last weekend. Came out great!! Time for another bottle. 













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 17, 2014


----------



## hickorybutt (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I have a new favorite...  Balvenie 12 yr. Single Malt Scotch.  Stuff is delicious...  and harmful to my wallet at $59.99 per 750ml.  Just bought a bottle last night and plan to make that sucker last.


----------



## vaquero01 (Sep 24, 2014)

Gosh dang if I didnt find another one to compete.......This stuff is smooooooth. Mr. Henderson knew what he was brewing!

 Angels Envy...the idea being that if the devil got his 10% cut during distillation...the Angels get the 5% loss during aging. This is fine Kentucky Bourbon aged in Port barrels and it is all kinds of fine! 













IMG_20140924_171951.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Sep 24, 2014






Yeah, it's empty already, be another couple days at $50 a bottle before I refill.


----------



## patg (Sep 24, 2014)

I am a big fan of Davy Crockett's Salted Caramel Whiskey.  Down fall is you can only purchase it in Gatlinburg, Tn.  Ole' Smoky Charred Moonshine is pretty darn good too!


----------



## paprika pal (Sep 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ paprika pal
__ Sep 24, 2014


----------



## jeepdiver (Sep 24, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> My wife bought me a "whisky glass" and a bottle of Glenmorangie Lasanta scotch for Valentine's Day.  See picture below.  She was telling me things about drinking whisky she'd learned from the guy at the liquor store I'd never heard before.  The guy recommended I look online to see how to use the glass to best enjoy the whisky.  I smiled and thought "no way can a glass make that much difference."  I was wrong.  I haven't opened the bottle of Lasanta yet but I tasted flavors in the Glenmorangie Original, Van Winkle Special Reserve, and Makers Mark I'd never tasted before.  I've also never added water to whisky before but adding just a tiny bit made a favorably noticeable difference in aroma and taste, not huge but noticeable.
> 
> Glenmorangie is Gaelic for "Glen of Tranquility."  Good name.  After playing with the glass last evening, I was quite tranquil.
> 
> ...



The right glass with any drink can make a big difference.   On business in Australia about 10 years ago there was a Belgium beer bar close to my hoyel that I spent a lot of time in.  Tried several beers in the correct glass for the style against other glasses and ir was amazing. 

Sam Adams isn't just marketing with the glasses and now they even have a custom made can (which they are giving the design away to other breweries) to help the taste of beer out of a can.

And my best burbon for the price point is wooford reserve.  Favorite mixing burbon is wild trukey.  10 year Old Charter is also damn good for the money


----------



## jeepdiver (Sep 24, 2014)

Hum just looked it up and they don't make 10 year or 12 year old charter anymore


----------



## humdinger (Sep 25, 2014)

I hear you guys on the glass making all the difference. I ordered some special IPA glasses that were designed in Germany. The name is Spiegelau and I believe Dogfish Brewery has them for sale on their website. (Sorry, I'd post a pic but the filters on my work computer strip out just about everything except this box to type in) The glasses really work and help keep the beer cold longer and promote continuous head formation while you drink. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## padronman (Sep 25, 2014)

For you Scotch drinkers you should check out www.ralfy.com i love watching his scotch reviews.  Some of the stuff he reviews we cant get here in the states  but i have been turned on to some wonderful pours because of him.  

I bought my first Glen Cairn glass because of him and i havent turned back. 

Scott


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 25, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> For you Scotch drinkers you should check out www.ralfy.com i love watching his scotch reviews. Some of the stuff he reviews we cant get here in the states but i have been turned on to some wonderful pours because of him.
> 
> I bought my first Glen Cairn glass because of him and i havent turned back.
> 
> Scott


Yeah, I've been watching his videos for the past couple years. He's a hoot!


----------



## daniels (Sep 26, 2014)

The bottle of Templeton Rye reminded me.  I like rye'd bourbon, not wheat'ed bourbon (Makers Mark) so I thought I'd try some rye whiskey.  I bought a bottle of Templeton Rye since it's the only rye whiskey COSTCO carries (at least in my area).  Pretty good stuff but not worth the nearly $30 for a 750 ml bottle, IMHO.

What are some other reasonably priced rye whiskeys you recommend for someone new to them?


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 26, 2014)

DanielS said:


> The bottle of Templeton Rye reminded me.  I like rye'd bourbon, not wheat'ed bourbon (Makers Mark) so I thought I'd try some rye whiskey.  I bought a bottle of Templeton Rye since it's the only rye whiskey COSTCO carries (at least in my area).  Pretty good stuff but not worth the nearly $30 for a 750 ml bottle, IMHO.
> 
> What are some other reasonably priced rye whiskeys you recommend for someone new to them?


Believe it or not, Wild Turkey makes an excellent Rye 101 proof. Especially for the money.













Wild-Turkey-101-Rye.jpg



__ grillmonkey
__ Sep 26, 2014


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 26, 2014)

Pendleton makes a very smooth rye, and is a good value.

Also, Rittenhouse makes one of the best (imo), and you can usually find it for $20-$25.


----------



## daniels (Sep 26, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Believe it or not, Wild Turkey makes an excellent Rye 101 proof. Especially for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to look for that!  Never have seen it before.  Thanks Grillmonkey!

And I'll have to look for the Pendleton and Rittenhouse too.  Thanks Mneeley490!


----------



## ewanm77 (Sep 26, 2014)

bulleit and makers mark for me

not much of a scotch drinker think most of it tastes like antiseptic lol


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 26, 2014)

For some reason, I can't gag down scotch, and I have some unopened bottles on hand. Anyone around Columbus want to trade 1:1 for bourbon?

I have a George Dickel Rye on the shelf now, nice basic stuff.


----------



## edward36 (Sep 26, 2014)

My most recent one was a 15 years old Dalmore... Classic highland single malt, very smooth, very nice. I think I found myself a new favorite.

Before that I've tried the Dalwhinnie. Also a highand, but the Dalmore - much better!

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## hickorybutt (Sep 28, 2014)

For you bourbon guys, I recently had Old Bowhard 26yr.  Really good stuff. It checks out at $210 a bottle. My company paid for a glass with dinner...


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 24, 2015)

I got a jar of moonshine for Christmas that stuff would bring a tear to a glass eye


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 24, 2015)

ewanm77 said:


> I got a jar of moonshine for Christmas that stuff would bring a tear to a glass eye


Was in Tennessee years ago, training for a job. Ended up at one of the instructors ranch. Being sarcastic asked where the still was. Was told to hop in the back of his truck. Very interesting to see the entire setup and how it worked. I was a hard core drinker back then...but was not prepared for moonshine.  Took a big gulp or two...poor Sonny had to carry my unconscious a** back to the truck. For the next three years Sonny seen to it that I got a case of mason jars of his best shine. Good times...


Hardly ever drink anymore. Have not had a whiskey that I didn't like.


----------



## bullsprig (Jan 25, 2015)

Fun post.  I am a Whisky man.  Glenfiddich 15 is my favorite. Glenmorange Lasanta is nice.  I favor the Speysides Highlands. Islay is too darn smokey for me.  guess I am not man enough.

If you are into craft Whiskeys, try to find a bottle of Balcones that is made in Waco Texas.  Their Single Malt has won dozens of medals and their Blue corn Whiskey and Rumble are worth a try.

Who could go wrong with a glass of Bookers?


----------



## lemans (Jan 25, 2015)

Lagavulin!!!!


----------



## bullsprig (Jan 25, 2015)

True story about learning scotch.  I was at the barber shop and picked up a Cigar and Whiskey magazine. There was an article on the top ten scotches in the world for 2013.  One of them happened to be "Cola Isla" which is obviously an Islay scotch.  I saw it in my store, thinking how cool I was.

Got home, opened it, took a smell and I swear to the good Lord, I thought they has bottled J-P 5.  It was they oiliest, smokies stuff I hope to ever smell.  It tasted a lot worse.  I tried it in my mower and my edger and all they wanted to do was go full speed.

I gave it away to a good friend.

You can have your ISLAYs.  LOL


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 25, 2015)

I used to work on islay and was never  a fan of that one. But plenty if good ones from there


----------



## bullsprig (Jan 25, 2015)

[h1]Sorry, I misspelled the name.  Still taste bad :-)[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]History of Caol Ila Distillery[/h1][h3]For more than 100 years small steam-engined coasters known affectionately as 'puffers' brought cargoes of malting barley, coal and empty casks to Caol Ila Distillery, returning full whisky casks to the mainland through the Sound of Islay, the strait that separates Islay from Jura and which is know in the Gaelic language as Caol Ila.[/h3]


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 25, 2015)

Maker's Mark


----------



## ewanm77 (Jan 25, 2015)

I got a bottle of bullitt for Christmas not the smoothest but still better than jack


----------

